# Quick marinade



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Got some NY Strip steaks today and planned to BBQ them. So I threw some things together and made a quick marinade that I had to share with ya. 

Dried parsley
onion powder
garlic powder
minced onion
minced garlic
gravy master
dark brown sugar
1 can of pineapple juice

Combine all ingredients (no measuring-to your taste) in a bowl and add the pineapple juice. Whisk them togther and put the steaks into a 1 gallon ziplock bag with the marinade. The longer it sits the better it is. Then grill and enjoy.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hmmmm!!*

Dam, Dogg! Now I'm Hungry!  I'll try that one out.


----------

